# Have you seen this...on the 395?



## socalpilot (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

I ride the 395 in North County San Diego quite a bit and was suprised yesterday to see that all the bike lane markers on the hill south of the Lawrence Welk Resort have been partially painted over with black paint. Just curious if anyone has spotted these, and if anyone might know what's going on. Cheers.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

From the picture it looks like they were just re-striped. It may be they are just simplifying and going to the universal icon instead.


----------

